# iPod without AMI



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi, 
I have ordered my q7 4.2 2008, should be arriving in the begining of July.
White with beige interior, shift paddless, basically, fully loaded.
However, it doesnt have the Audi Music Interface.
I was wondering, is there a way to still connect an iPod through an auxilary jac (dont know if the car has it) or maybe an after-market product that is NOT wireless (not good sound quality)
Let me know, and hopefully i can start posting new topics soon.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: iPod without AMI (hayyan)*

AMI is standard on all 08 Q7's, how did you get one without it?


----------



## Audi_Slanger (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: iPod without AMI (hayyan)*

You can get an FM modulated Ipod set up at a Car Stereo shop or try this...
I haven't ordered from them yet it looks like there is hope for people who don't have AMI
http://shop.kufatec.de/product...a73c9 
Good Luck!


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: iPod without AMI (TRegKnowItAll)*

honestly, i havent recieved my car yet, it should be here by the end of the month, and i am in Oman, so the car will be on GCC standards, i enquired and they said that the car booked for me doesnt have an AMI
So i have three options, 
either connect it through the auxilary jack ( i dont know if it comes with it)
or use an aftermarket
or install AMI
Please advise. Thanx


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod without AMI (hayyan)*

You have to have the AMI to have an Aux jack(unless they changed it for 08) so no you won't have a standard aux-in jack unless it has the AMI.


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: iPod without AMI (chickdr)*

so can i buy the AMI and install it at the dealer?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: iPod without AMI (hayyan)*

It is reported that it will be available as an accessory, but you would have to check with your local parts dept to be sure. Likely expensive too...


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: iPod without AMI (chickdr)*

i will be installing the Gateway 500 from http://www.dension.com
works with my MMI, with an option to add 2 screens, and a DVD player.


----------

